# BIG IS BETTER



## Toni (Jun 1, 2010)

I finally joined the "Big Boys Club" thanks to Gary..aka..CaptG. 

I was not sure if my millefiori work would go well on the larger sized kits, this design sure does!! I Love it, great pen!! Now to find a woman who likes BIG pens


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 1, 2010)

another beautiful creation great job toni


----------



## mrburls (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks great Toni. Beautiful bright colors. Fantastic photo too. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## el_d (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice Toni.


----------



## Toni (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you!!

I am a bit obsessive when it comes to photographing


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow, Another Great Looking Pen.


----------



## Christian (Jun 1, 2010)

Toni

I don't comment on here much being quite a novice pen-turner but I had to say something about this pen.  It is absolutely stunning!!  I don't know how it is done and I suspect it will be quite a while before I even begin to find out but that really is an incredible piece of work.

Christian


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 1, 2010)

That is an amazing looking pen Toni . The word beautiful don't even begin to describe it .  
Another kit that would work well with your Millefiori work is the Long click . It has a long body that would give you lots of canvas to work with . Also around here women seem to prefer click pens over twist pens and the Long click is a quality pen with a good click mechanism .


----------



## skiprat (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow!!! That's an eye popper for sure. :biggrin: I also wish you'd stop making us all look like beginners.
That pen and pic is screaming....'Cover Shot':biggrin: But that would be rubbing our noses in it ( again ):tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to agree with Skiprat . Front page and I wouldn't mind . I've had my nose rubbed in worse things around here .:frown: Very nice work Toni !


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't know which I like best the pen or the photo, they are both beautiful.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 1, 2010)

Toni,
     Wonderfully done, the colors and layout are perfect as is the fit and finish.


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 1, 2010)

Exceptional job on that pen!  It looks great to me.  I am sure some women would love that pen.  Very nicely done!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 1, 2010)

Everything about that is beautiful. Wonderful pic.


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 1, 2010)

Once again, another beauty.  Excellent job Toni!


----------



## Toni (Jun 1, 2010)

> I also wish you'd stop making us all look like beginners


this comes from the man that made amazing pens from opera glasses



> Another kit that would work well with your Millefiori work is the Long click


Got a link for one of them for me to look at I have not made a click pen.


Christian you can read how they are made under the Advanced Wood Turning I did a tutorial on it.


Thank you Everyone for your comments, I have knowone else to show my work to besides my family!!


As for this photo on the homepage...that would be GREAT!!:biggrin:


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Jun 1, 2010)

Its just breathtakingly beautiful......my favorite colors!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 1, 2010)

Toni said:


> Got a link for one of them for me to look at I have not made a click pen


 
Here you go Toni , he has them in Gold Ti , Black Ti and Rhodium . This is the link to the Gold Ti . http://www.laulauwood.net/node/42


----------



## jskeen (Jun 1, 2010)

That looks Fantastic!  I knew you could make those big tubes really stand out with the right design, and you nailed it!  I think what makes it work so well is the different size canes mixed together.  If they had all been close to the same diameter, it may have looked repetitious, but between the big roses and the smaller flowers, it makes the few leaves and bugs really POP!  

Technically, the execution is really good too.  Almost no halo's, and the junctions are perfect.  Finished on the lathe, or hand sanded and polished?  What are you finishing with now days?  

Great pen, just make sure you don't under price it


----------



## johncrane (Jun 1, 2010)

That's look's Fantastic Toni.


----------



## altaciii (Jun 1, 2010)

Toni, What a beautiful work of art.  Like everyone else, I'll join in.  Both the pen and the pic are stunning.  Great work.


----------



## TomS (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful. The larger scale makes the detail in your canes even more amazing.

Tom


----------



## bitshird (Jun 1, 2010)

Toni, that is outrageously beautiful. Thanks for sharing pictures of such a gorgeous pen


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 1, 2010)

I feel silly adding more praise on top of all this but darn, when it is do, it is do.  Beautiful work Toni.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 1, 2010)

I had the good fortune to get a sneak preview of this pen and told Toni how great it looked then.  And I will say it again, awesome looking work kiddo.  I hope one of these days my pc pens will look as good as yours.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 1, 2010)

Great colors and fantastic photography! I dont think it matters WHAT kit you use, it's going to look incredible. I get so involved looking at the detail in the blank I dont even notice the kit.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 1, 2010)

Great looking pen Toni, it's not just for women though, I would carry something like that just to attract attention of the women.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow! Boot my pen off the cover page and put this one on! Fantastic Toni. Love the photography as well. I just can't wrap my head around how you do this and I have read over the tutorial more than once. Keep up the great work. You have lots of fans on here!

Martin


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't know which is better the pen or the photo... the pen....no the photo.....unh! unh! the pen...


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 1, 2010)

:angel:Toni your head must be enormous right now, from all of the compliments. Someone has to criticize it, so i will, the pen kit looks too heavy! but it still looks awesome!:biggrin:


----------



## broitblat (Jun 1, 2010)

Bright and beautiful.

  -Barry


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pen, great photo.  :biggrin:
As for a lady and a big pen, one of my highest cost pens was a tru-stone majestic for a Lady.  Not a light weight pen!


----------



## Toni (Jun 1, 2010)

> I would carry something like that just to attract attention of the women.


Neil~good idea!! LOL



> Technically, the execution is really good too. Almost no halo's, and the junctions are perfect. Finished on the lathe, or hand sanded and polished? What are you finishing with now days?


You know way toooo much!! Not finished on the lathe, hand snded and the polish is still Future. 
Really Everyone I appreciate all the feedback, head is'nt getting big, trust me!!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2010)

Toni said:


> Now to find a woman who likes BIG pens


 

Or a Big Man who is comfortable with his feminine side!  :biggrin:

Another great job, Toni!


----------



## glen r (Jun 1, 2010)

As the others have stated - one beautifully put together pen.  Any woman and even some men would be proud to have that pen.


----------



## papaturner (Jun 1, 2010)

All your work has impressed me greatly even tho I haven`t commented,But this has to be my favorite. Awesome job.:star:


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 1, 2010)

WOW!  Toni, that is absolutely, incredibly beautiful!


----------



## David Keller (Jun 1, 2010)

Vibrant and beautiful!


----------



## chriselle (Jun 1, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Don't know which is better the pen or the photo... the pen....no the photo.....unh! unh! the pen...



Roy, no pen....no photo..:yin-yang:

Toni, WOW...just WOW.  The IAP front page is a given.  I wouldn't be surprised to see this on the cover of Pen World or Stylus...

Awesome Darlin!


----------



## boxerman (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow a stunning pen.


----------



## Toni (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you so much!! 



> The IAP front page is a given. I wouldn't be surprised to see this on the cover of Pen World or Stylus...


 
how does one go about getting in these magazines?

As for front page, I think that would require a lot of pm's to the big guy:biggrinossibly harrassing him..LOL


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 1, 2010)

Incredible, exquisite, and a real beauty. You have such talent.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jun 2, 2010)

These pens never cease to amaze me Toni.  What can I say, fantastic 



wolftat said:


> ...I would carry something like that just to attract attention of the women.


 
Dam, my secret is out, I often carry a bright pink pen for the same reason :wink::tongue:


----------

